# Breaking: Trump eyes two-week quarantine, only drug and grocery stores open



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...week-quarantine-only-drug-grocery-stores-open"President Trump, moving with haste to slow the spread of the coronavirus, is preparing a plan to mobilize the National Guard to help enforce a two-week quarantine of the public if his tough-love efforts so far fail. " end quote

"A knowledgeable source said that Department of Homeland Security officials are telling states that it is ready to mobilize the National Guard and dispatch them with U.S. military and first responders.

The goal is to have them dispatched before any call for a national quarantine. The reason: Stop looters and other violence." end quote

It doesn't appear that ridesharing will be considered essential in this national quarantine. We'll know more by end of the weekend.

I posted this in stories first, not thinking that this belongs in news...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...week-quarantine-only-drug-grocery-stores-open"President Trump, moving with haste to slow the spread of the coronavirus, is preparing a plan to mobilize the National Guard to help enforce a two-week quarantine of the public if his tough-love efforts so far fail. " end quote
> 
> "A knowledgeable source said that Department of Homeland Security officials are telling states that it is ready to mobilize the National Guard and dispatch them with U.S. military and first responders.
> 
> ...


It seems like massive overkill.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

goneubering said:


> It seems like massive overkill. :frown:


Let's hope the next move isn't Marshal Law!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> Let's hope the next move isn't Marshal Law!!!


WITHIN A WEEK.
I WILL BET ON IT.

ESPECIALLY NEW YORK & WEST COAST.



NoPool4Me said:


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...week-quarantine-only-drug-grocery-stores-open"President Trump, moving with haste to slow the spread of the coronavirus, is preparing a plan to mobilize the National Guard to help enforce a two-week quarantine of the public if his tough-love efforts so far fail. " end quote
> 
> "A knowledgeable source said that Department of Homeland Security officials are telling states that it is ready to mobilize the National Guard and dispatch them with U.S. military and first responders.
> 
> ...


THIS BELONGS IN NEWS.

IT WILL BE TAUGHT IN HISTORY CLASSES FOR 100 YEARS.

HOW A COUNTRY EXPORTED ALL OF ITS MANUFACTURING.

THEN COULDNT PROVIDE MASKS FOR NURSES IN HOSPITALS !

BECAUSE THE COUNTRY NO LONGER MANUFACTURED ANYTHING !!!

No BAILOUTS FOR THE CORPORATIONS WHO CAUSED THIS !!!!!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> WITHIN A WEEK.
> I WILL BET ON IT.
> 
> ESPECIALLY NEW YORK & WEST COAST.
> ...


*We really need to bring back manufacturing to the US. *


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> WITHIN A WEEK.
> I WILL BET ON IT.
> 
> ESPECIALLY NEW YORK & WEST COAST.
> ...


Why NY and west coast? Do we have the most infections?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol martial law for literally no reason

the goal is clear....ensure Trump comes out looking good as the election draws near


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> *We really need to bring back manufacturing to the US. *


There is no profit in making masks ..you cant pay $20 a hour manufacturing wages, higher insurance rates , buildings electricity everything costs more in the USA ..t o make paper masks .. this is why all these small items are made in China , India , Pakistain, Mexico etc...

The issue is less about Making them here than having a built in surplus (like we do with Oil ) &#8230; IN the 1970's the Government gave out 5 pound blocks of cheese they had stored for emergency to welfare recipients for at least 6 years ..every single month millions of 5lb blocks of cheese .

Our Gov needs to create a (use old missle silos for storage) surplus of medical supplies that can take care of it's people for up to 2 years .

The Stock can be in constant rotation selling off (Gov Auctions) as they start to become dated .


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

dauction said:


> There is no profit in making masks ..you cant pay $20 a hour manufacturing wages, higher insurance rates , buildings electricity everything costs more in the USA ..t o make paper masks .. this is why all these small items are made in China , India , Pakistain, Mexico etc...
> 
> The issue is less about Making them here than having a built in surplus (like we do with Oil ) &#8230; IN the 1970's the Government gave out 5 pound blocks of cheese they had stored for emergency to welfare recipients for at least 6 years ..every single month millions of 5lb blocks of cheese .
> 
> ...


Good idea.
I forgot about government cheese.



tohunt4me said:


> WITHIN A WEEK.
> I WILL BET ON IT.
> 
> ESPECIALLY NEW YORK & WEST COAST.
> ...


N othing
B ut
C rap


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Good idea.
> I forgot about government cheese.


Remember ..we lazy hippies(for a couple of years) and getting this really good failrly aged blocks of cheese


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It seems like massive overkill. :frown:


Not at all for one thing if the current trend of the virus doubles every 4 days in 16 days the USA could have over 300,000 cases 16 days after that 4.8 million cases the death toll will be in the hundreds of thousands and the cost will be over 5 trillion in medical and equity losses.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Public health specialists say Trump’s use of misleading numbers to downplay the coronavirus outbreak — a challenge that could make-or-break his presidency — has had dangerous consequences, leading Americans to ignore official warnings about modifying behaviors to slow the disease’s spread.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mole said:


> Not at all for one thing if the current trend of the virus doubles every 4 days in 16 days the USA could have over 300,000 cases 16 days after that 4.8 million cases the death toll will be in the hundreds of thousands and the cost will be over 5 trillion in medical and equity losses.


95% of the cases are mild though. Probably higher because only those with severe symptoms are being tested.

I put my vote that we do not have the data in yet.

The Diamond Princess liner had a perfect killing field for the virus and an elderly population and it only managed 1% mortality.



x100 said:


> Public health specialists say Trump's use of misleading numbers to downplay the coronavirus outbreak - a challenge that could make-or-break his presidency - has had dangerous consequences, leading Americans to ignore official warnings about modifying behaviors to slow the disease's spread.


Much better to say WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!

I'm practicing my " Bring out your dead" wail!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> 95% of the cases are mild though. Probably higher because only those with severe symptoms are being tested.
> 
> I put my vote that we do not have the data in yet.
> 
> The Diamond Princess liner had a perfect killing field for the virus and an elderly population and it only managed 1% mortality.


That project was disrupted if you kept them on that ship and did nothing the numbers would be more true and deadly.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mole said:


> That project was disrupted if you kept them on that ship and did nothing the numbers would be more true and deadly.


How? 720 were infected. They could not be reinfected. The remaining amount would have likely followed the same.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol martial law for literally no reason
> 
> the goal is clear....ensure Trump comes out looking good as the election draws near


C'mon man!! You're the conspiracy guy around here. Give us something serious to worry about like TRUMP WILL CANCEL THE 2020 ELECTION!!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

People should just stay inside. 
I just found out I lost someone from this. 
Quit being ****ing stupid!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> WITHIN A WEEK.
> I WILL BET ON IT.
> 
> ESPECIALLY NEW YORK & WEST COAST.
> ...


Seems CT scans are superior to current tests in both accuracy and early detection.

*CT provides best diagnosis for COVID-19
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/02/200226151951.htm *


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Iann said:


> People should just stay inside.
> I just found out I lost someone from this.
> Quit being @@@@ing stupid!


I am sorry for you loss. Lost my favorite aunt to influenza several years ago. I don't blame anyone for not staying home.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol martial law for literally no reason
> 
> the goal is clear....ensure Trump comes out looking good as the election draws near


So, to be clear
You have denounced this virus as non-threatening and believe it all to be political in nature?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> Let's hope the next move isn't Marshal Law!!!


I don't know... He seems pretty badass to me.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mole said:


> That project was disrupted if you kept them on that ship and did nothing the numbers would be more true and deadly.


There's a bunch of cruises still out world wide.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Iann said:


> People should just stay inside.
> I just found out I lost someone from this.
> Quit being @@@@ing stupid!


My condolences on your loss. Sadly some people stil don't comprehend the seriousness of this.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> My condolences on your loss. Sadly some people stil don't comprehend the seriousness of this.


And some understand that the consequences of destroying the economy could be far more destructive.

everyone needs to practice caution, but taken too far, we could come out worse.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> *We really need to bring back manufacturing to the US. *


Jesus warned us, a house built on sand will not stand when a storm comes.










America is not a house built on the rock.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> How? 720 were infected. They could not be reinfected. The remaining amount would have likely followed the same.
> [/
> 
> I hope so or less would be nice.





x100 said:


> There's a bunch of cruises still out world wide.


Why the hell would anyone get on a ship these days is beyond me.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mole said:


> Why the hell would anyone get on a ship these days is beyond me.


The Germ Exchange &#129300;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...week-quarantine-only-drug-grocery-stores-open"President Trump, moving with haste to slow the spread of the coronavirus, is preparing a plan to mobilize the National Guard to help enforce a two-week quarantine of the public if his tough-love efforts so far fail. " end quote
> 
> "A knowledgeable source said that Department of Homeland Security officials are telling states that it is ready to mobilize the National Guard and dispatch them with U.S. military and first responders.
> 
> ...


Still conflicting reports in both directions. I started a thread on this. Not sure who to believe but since then California went on lockdown and one by one the states will almost surely go down in lockdown

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...eral-refutes-nationwide-quarantine-rumors.amp


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> Jesus warned us, a house built on sand will not stand when a storm comes.
> 
> View attachment 434637
> 
> ...


He was a carpenter for crying out loud. 
Of course he knew a house is stronger built on rock.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

dauction said:


> There is no profit in making masks ..you cant pay $20 a hour manufacturing wages, higher insurance rates , buildings electricity everything costs more in the USA ..t o make paper masks .. this is why all these small items are made in China , India , Pakistain, Mexico etc...
> 
> The issue is less about Making them here than having a built in surplus (like we do with Oil ) &#8230; IN the 1970's the Government gave out 5 pound blocks of cheese they had stored for emergency to welfare recipients for at least 6 years ..every single month millions of 5lb blocks of cheese .
> 
> ...


Elon Musk is delivering 250,000 masks.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Iann said:


> He was a carpenter for crying out loud.
> Of course he knew a house is stronger built on rock.


Are you a failed comedian per chance?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LADryver said:


> Elon Musk is delivering 250,000 masks.


To MARS !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> 95% of the cases are mild though. Probably higher because only those with severe symptoms are being tested.
> 
> I put my vote that we do not have the data in yet.
> 
> ...


"Only"?



x100 said:


> There's a bunch of cruises still out world wide.


If you're on a cruise and someone got on infected it's the worst place to be.

If no one got on infected it's the safest place to be.

Just don't stop at any ports.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Only"?
> 
> 
> If you're on a cruise and someone got on infected it's the worst place to be.
> ...


Yes only 1% in ideal conditions with an aging population.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TCar said:


> So, to be clear
> You have denounced this virus as non-threatening and believe it all to be political in nature?


I don't know what the reason is at this point. I can only guess about the reason.

But the virus itself is a lesser form of the common flu virus that kills 55,662 people each and every year or 153 people each day in the US.



x100 said:


> There's a bunch of cruises still out world wide.


Ya but strangely only the Grand Princess is allowed to have infected Covid19 passengers.

All other thousands of ships in the sea aren't allowed to get infected.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

LADryver said:


> Elon Musk is delivering 250,000 masks.


What Musk is doing charity not a Business ..It is costing them money to make these masks


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Covidiot

1- Ignores social distancing helps spreading Covid

2- Hoards on grocery, toilet paper etc, depriving others

3-Jeopardizes health & lives of millions by ignoring the specialists, delaying proper preventive actions.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes only 1% in ideal conditions with an aging population.


10 dead out if 87 infected. 
Maths dude. Try to learn it. 
11%


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Some posters on this site are loosing it .


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> 10 dead out if 87 infected.
> Maths dude. Try to learn it.
> 11%


there ya go again, taking things out of context and clipping posts. I'm used to it with you. The butthurt is strong in this one.

Oh and.........

TRUMP!!!!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> there ya go again, taking things out of context and clipping posts. I'm used to it with you. The butthurt is strong in this one.
> 
> Oh and.........
> 
> TRUMP!!!!


Nothing out of context. 
Shit you are as bad as dear leader at this.

Try to follow your own stupidity for a change.

You said only 1%.

But it wasn't 1 %.

It was 11%.

You really are that stupid that you can't follow your own comment track.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...week-quarantine-only-drug-grocery-stores-open"President Trump, moving with haste to slow the spread of the coronavirus, is preparing a plan to mobilize the National Guard to help enforce a two-week quarantine of the public if his tough-love efforts so far fail. " end quote
> 
> "A knowledgeable source said that Department of Homeland Security officials are telling states that it is ready to mobilize the National Guard and dispatch them with U.S. military and first responders.
> 
> ...


I doubt they will close the liquor stores. Here inMD and VA they are states controlled. If they close there is no revenues. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Nothing out of context.
> Shit you are as bad as dear leader at this.
> 
> Try to follow your own stupidity for a change.
> ...


Completely out of context. Put thank for playing Mr. clip the original post dude


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> 10 dead out if 87 infected.
> Maths dude. Try to learn it.
> 11%


Looks like just a touch over 1.5% at this point.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> A knowledgeable source said


Ah, the old "knowledgeable source", lol. Well, this article was published two weeks ago, so it doesn't look like the Orange One is "moving with haste" to implement it.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> Let's hope the next move isn't Marshal Law!!!


Let's hope it is. Marshal law restores order and is used in times of dispair and we are for sure there and so many people are skirting the system and uber and Lyft is not essential.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> Let's hope it is. Marshal law restores order and is used in times of dispair and we are for sure there and so many people are skirting the system and uber and Lyft is not essential.


it's Martial Law

keep up


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's Martial Law
> 
> keep up


Lol oops my bad!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes only 1% in ideal conditions with an aging population.


It's probably just me, but I would say that _ideal conditions_ would probably be in and around your home.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's probably just me, but I would say that _ideal conditions_ would probably be in and around your home.


Yes, people who are lucky enough to be around me think it is ideal

Is that what you do now troll? Just try to insult people?

Well just knowing you claim to be a human is insult enough to us all.

and poof, JB goes on iggy


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, people who are lucky enough to be around me think it is ideal
> 
> Is that what you do now troll? Just try to insult people?
> 
> ...


Please stop; you're hurting my feelings.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Why NY and west coast? Do we have the most infections?


All j/k aside. Yes. -o:

2.6% mortality rate in NY the state with the highest confirmed numbers of infected. Runner up Garden State is at 2% fatalities. Meanwhile the Golden State, the original epicenter, sits at a suspicious 2.1% v. State Washington at 4.3%....

Other high concentration density urban areas like Detroit/Flint MI and Miami FL have similar mortality rates. Even Big Sky Country Montana and tropical paradise Hawaii weren't spared a visit from the Grim Reaper.

Looks like it's time to head to Wyoming as Covid-19 seems to think life is really boring there. Or perhaps its hydrophobic and/or sucks at swimming. So best yet, need to head for the sun kissed shores of the US Virgin Islands.....

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...rus-map-of-the-us-latest-cases-state-by-state


x100 said:


> Public health specialists say Trump's use of misleading numbers to downplay the coronavirus outbreak - a challenge that could make-or-break his presidency - has had dangerous consequences, leading Americans to ignore official warnings about modifying behaviors to slow the disease's spread.


Those "public health specialists" are most likely DNC Party paid shills. Unless any specific name(s) of these individuals exist, so as to validate their medical credentials?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Looks like just a touch over 1.5% at this point.
> 
> View attachment 441707


That's because they quarantined everyone to their rooms... Still 1.5% is very very high when considering the average flu season is .01%


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

dauction said:


> That's because they quarantined everyone to their rooms... Still 1.5% is very very high when considering the average flu season is .01%


I wasn't commenting on mortality rate, just the incorrect info in the post I replied to.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

WAHN said:


> Looks like just a touch over 1.5% at this point.
> 
> View attachment 441707


I started that conversation with the idea that, under ideal conditions, with a population much older than the average population of the United States, the virus could obtain a mortality rate of 1% ( since the time of my post, 2 more have died making it 1.5%).

And yes, the passengers were quarantined, but well after the virus had spread to over 700 passengers.

The point was, if that is used as a semi closed case study, saying this thing will achieve a mortality rate of 3.4% is irrational.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I started that conversation with the idea that, under ideal conditions, with a population much older than the average population of the United States, the virus could obtain a mortality rate of 1% ( since the time of my post, 2 more have died making it 1.5%).
> 
> And yes, the passengers were quarantined, but well after the virus had spread to over 700 passengers.
> 
> The point was, if that is used as a semi closed case study, saying this thing will achieve a mortality rate of 3.4% is irrational.


My post was in response to the poster claiming only 87 were infected on that ship.

I'll just be glad when the government finishes installing it's cancer causing 5G network and/or rounding up drug dealers, human traffickers, etc. so the truthers can go back to their regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Much better to say WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!
> 
> I'm practicing my " Bring out your dead" wail!


How's that going, by the way?

.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> How's that going, by the way?
> 
> .


Business round here is a bit slow


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Not at all for one thing if the current trend of the virus doubles every 4 days in 16 days the USA could have over 300,000 cases 16 days after that 4.8 million cases the death toll will be in the hundreds of thousands and the cost will be over 5 trillion in medical and equity losses.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 442092


I love Kirk if not for him I would not be alive today.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Good idea.
> I forgot about government cheese.
> 
> 
> ...


F ******
O btuse
X enophobics


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

If we did the full lockdown here in Canada, I'd still get a hall pass. We had massive layoffs announced here, and I thought I'd be out the door. Some other guys got the axe instead and now I have some of their duties. I've now been deemed essential, in a Critical Provincial Infrastructure plant. I know I'm the minority but staying home just isn't an option for me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> Seems CT scans are superior to current tests in both accuracy and early detection.
> 
> *CT provides best diagnosis for COVID-19
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/02/200226151951.htm *


But at $3000 for a CT scan it seems pretty unaffordable.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> I started that conversation with the idea that, under ideal conditions, with a population much older than the average population of the United States, the virus could obtain a mortality rate of 1% ( since the time of my post, 2 more have died making it 1.5%).
> 
> And yes, the passengers were quarantined, but well after the virus had spread to over 700 passengers.
> 
> The point was, if that is used as a semi closed case study, saying this thing will achieve a mortality rate of 3.4% is irrational.


You actually have no idea when it was spread since the incubation can be so long and many of the crew were infected and had to be interacting with passengers stuck in their cabins.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You actually have no idea when it was spread since the incubation can be so long and many of the crew were infected and had to be interacting with passengers stuck in their cabins.


Nobody would know, but what we do know is that it was long enough to spread to over 700. And that, of those, with a much higher age than the American public in general, only 1.5% of the infected succumbed to it.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

kbrown said:


> F ******
> O btuse
> X enophobics


Oh I wouldn't know about that. Particularly given the sterling, objective "journalism" and mob mentality popularity of

*C* lown 
*N* ews
*N* etwork

and the

*M* ore 
*S* tupid
*N* egative
*B* ullsh8te
*C* ock & bull

media networks :laugh:


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> But at $3000 for a CT scan it seems pretty unaffordable.


"In general, you can expect to see *CT scan* costs that range from $270 on the very low end to nearly $5,000 on the high end. The cost varies depends on the facility, your location, and factors such as whether you pay in cash or bill your insurance provider. "
Above from https://www.americanhealthimaging.com/how-much-does-a-ct-scan-cost/


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> "In general, you can expect to see *CT scan* costs that range from $270 on the very low end to nearly $5,000 on the high end. The cost varies depends on the facility, your location, and factors such as whether you pay in cash or bill your insurance provider. "
> Above from https://www.americanhealthimaging.com/how-much-does-a-ct-scan-cost/


https://www.newchoicehealth.com/ct-scan/costThe average cost for a CT scan is $3275.

Remember, everything an insurance company pays for, is paid for by people who pay for insurance.

Cost for all Americans to get CT Scan is: 329,227,746*$3275 = $1,078,220,868,150.

But what's another trillion dollars now after Congress just gave away $2T+? If everyone just gets 1 CT scan per week and $600 check every week on top of their unemployment benefits, while not working any jobs, we can keep the printing presses going and really make sure that we inflate our currency to Weimar Republic levels.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> https://www.newchoicehealth.com/ct-scan/costThe average cost for a CT scan is $3275.
> 
> Remember, everything an insurance company pays for, is paid for by people who pay for insurance.
> 
> ...


Not proposing everyone gets a CT scan. It was just informational.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Completely out of context. Put thank for playing Mr. clip the original post dude


Here you go you twit.

Your words.

"The Diamond Princess liner had a perfect killing field for the virus and an elderly population and it only managed 1% mortality."

Making my 10 dead out of 87 infected equals 11% completely in context you snot nosed idiot.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Here you go you twit.
> 
> Your words.
> 
> ...


Except there were 712 infected

Got it loon.

I really hope you're a child, cuz no adult should be as annoying as you.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mole said:


> I love Kirk if not for him I would not be alive today.


I think he was a better Captain of the ship as Denny.

.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

x100 said:


> Covidiot
> 
> 1- Ignores social distancing helps spreading Covid
> 
> ...


So does it make you a covidiot if you display all three or is one enough to make you one?



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Here you go you twit.
> 
> Your words.
> 
> ...


I've had snot running out my nose all day! Damn allergies


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Oh I wouldn't know about that. Particularly given the sterling, objective "journalism" and mob mentality popularity of
> 
> *C* lown
> *N* ews
> ...


Any network following those ridiulous, ineffextive, ill-informed clown shows, a.k.a. White House COVID-19 daily press conference is well-deserving of those acronyms.

I don't watch the news reports. I get daily updates from labs and people who believe in this fantasy called "science." Enlightening.



Trafficat said:


> https://www.newchoicehealth.com/ct-scan/costThe average cost for a CT scan is $3275.
> 
> Remember, everything an insurance company pays for, is paid for by people who pay for insurance.
> 
> ...


The cost of treating someone with COVID-19 to live is almost $37,000. A CT scan is sooooooo much cheaper.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kbrown said:


> The cost of treating someone with COVID-19 to live is almost $37,000. A CT scan is sooooooo much cheaper.


Only if every 11 scans prevent someone from having to be treated.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

kbrown said:


> Any network following those ridiulous, ineffextive, ill-informed clown shows, a.k.a. White House COVID-19 daily press conference is well-deserving of those acronyms.


Can you imagine if Trump wasn't having the daily press conferences?

"What's he afraid of?" "America needs to hear from their president right now!" "Is Trump secretly in Russia marrying Putin's daughter?"

Damned if you do, damned if you do not.


----------

